
Deep fake videos worry U.S. intelligence agencies - spking
http://www.fox5ny.com/news/deep-fake-videos-intelligence-agencies
======
yhoneycomb
I doubt it. They’re probably stoked about it.

Video evidence comes out about some politicians committing crimes?

Just send a memo to the propaganda news networks to say that it was likely a
faked video!

